# Mohamed ElBaradei



## DeadGuy (Jan 22, 2010)

To protest military rule, ElBaradei will not run for presidency | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt

What a shame 

I don't blame him though........


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

DeadGuy said:


> To protest military rule, ElBaradei will not run for presidency | Al-Masry Al-Youm: Today's News from Egypt
> 
> What a shame
> 
> I don't blame him though........


what a wasted opportunity for the country

here's his statement today, in English

Mohamed Elbaradei Quits Egypt Presidential Race « lifepasswords


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

A bit ambiguous speach from Elbaradei. Would have liked to hear why he thought the country was not headed toward democracy.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hyper_janice said:


> A bit ambiguous speach from Elbaradei. Would have liked to hear why he thought the country was not headed toward democracy.


he probably thought it would be abundantly obvious to anyone who's been following the news (other than on state tv I mean)


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

aykalam said:


> he probably thought it would be abundantly obvious to anyone who's been following the news (other than on state tv I mean)


The Cops killings, the latest crack downs in the square, the announcement of the SCAF stating they will have superior power over the government (which was then retracted) have all happened since quite some time has passed. I am wondering what he knows that would cause him to step down now. I watch Aljazeera more than any other channels and yes, the state tv is not my favorite to watch also as I have seen a lot of CRAP on there. 

By the way, thanks for the lovely welcome to this new website for me!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hyper_janice said:


> The Cops killings, the latest crack downs in the square, the announcement of the SCAF stating they will have superior power over the government (which was then retracted) have all happened since quite some time has passed. I am wondering what he knows that would cause him to step down now. I watch Aljazeera more than any other channels and yes, the state tv is not my favorite to watch also as I have seen a lot of CRAP on there.
> 
> By the way, thanks for the lovely welcome to this new website for me!


perhaps you'd care to introduce yourself so we get to give you a group hug


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

aykalam said:


> perhaps you'd care to introduce yourself so we get to give you a group hug


hmmmm wondering if that was sarcastic or heart felt. I can always use a hug. So here goes. 

My official introduction:

I am a 54 year old female that married an Egyptian. I was a power plant operator before I moved here four years ago. I'm crazy about my husband, miss my family back home and am a bit bored out of my mind. I cook, crochet, knit, sew and clean. Going from locomotive operator, tractor driver, car dumper, switching operator, to housekeeper has been a bit of a challenge. My husband's family has been hospitable beyond belief. 

I'm waiting for the group hugs, weather they be tongue in cheek or not.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

hyper_janice said:


> hmmmm wondering if that was sarcastic or heart felt. I can always use a hug. So here goes.
> 
> My official introduction:
> 
> ...


Welcome to the forum 

and here's the promised group hug :grouphug:


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

I find this a bit disappointing as I believed he brought balance.

(Oh, and welcome!)


----------

